
'Gold rush' for Wi-Fi on board planes spurs innovation - paulashbourne
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-airlines-tech/gold-rush-for-wi-fi-on-board-planes-spurs-innovation-idUSKBN1HK2NO
======
hourislate
My 14.4 k modem was faster and a better user experience than the GOGO on AA. I
can't believe they even charge for it.

